# Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. Fails Drug Test, Tests Positive For Marijuana



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Boxing star Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. failed his drug test with the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Chavez was tested following his HBO PPV fight last weekend with Sergio Martinez. The culprit? Marijuana.
> 
> This marks the second failed drug test in Nevada for Chavez, as he tested positive for a diuretic to assist with weight cutting in 2009. With two offenses in Nevada, Chavez is looking at a possible 1 year suspension, though no official decision has yet been made, and the boxer will have a chance to argue his side in front of the NSAC.
> 
> ...


*Bloodyelbow*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

They should throw his ass in jail

That ******* headband looks ridiculous though really. There wasn't a spot left on his trunks or what?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

God damn, why jcc....just why? I wanted to like you so much and yet you just keep showing you are lazy and uninterested.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The NSAC aren't fans of Marijuana, all athletes know this, WTF was the dumb kid thinking?


----------

